# Potty training



## Vitasmom (Jul 12, 2018)

My little girl is 9 weeks old. The first week was great. No accidents and it seemed that she was learning so fast. (We are bell training). Here we are almost 2 weeks in and it seems we’re going backward. Accidents right after she comes back inside. I am with her 24/7 and I go with her outside, so I see that she is relieving herself and gets plenty of exercise for her age. Is this normal? I don’t think it took this long with my other 2 dogs. Any advice?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its normal.
Stay out with her longer, until she has peed two or three times. Puppies are sometimes to busy, to empty their bladder all at once.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Nix the bell training, it's an unnecessary distraction. At 9 weeks, she needs to go out at least 2-3x hr., and/or after waking up, after eating, and probably in the middle of playtime. Pick her up, carry her to the potty site, put her down, tell her to go potty, praise, pick up, smooch, go back inside. Repeat 3x/hr for another month or so.

Most V's are "trained" by the time you get them to know to not do it inside, if they have accidents it's usually unrealistic expectations and time, adjust both and you're golden.


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi, 

I think that happened to me a couple times or someone told me about it when I was potty training. Either way I concur with TexasRed it's common. There was 2 times i remember he didn't have an accident for weeks and then randomly he would pee inside, or one time he peed on my comforter out of nowhere :eek 

I agree with gingerling, the bell training was a distraction for me as well. Her suggestion of every 2 hours is best, just like she said after wake, eating, before bed, etc. One thing that was key, schedule. As close as I could on feeding times, walks, etc. that kept him regular. And, after every 3-4 weeks I added some time. I also praised Jaxson and gave him treats when he was done doing his biz. I used the phrase "potty potty" then rewarded and praised with "good potty". I found that a specific spot outside worked well, he seemed to go faster when we went to the same place over and over. 

Good luck!


----------

